# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Gettting trouble to get on the forum the last days

## oeldere

I'm just wondering if i am the only one getting problem on the forum.

Yesterday and today I get the message: the page is not available.

----------


## Pete_UK

It has been okay for me - just one wobble today when I made a post and was told to wait for 15 seconds. The post went through, but it didn't register on my post count, or show that I had subscribed to the thread on the New Posts list.

Pete

----------


## oeldere

Thanks Pete for the reply.

I was wondering, while other internetsite where normaly available (for me).

Just this one wasn't available, and since there where more problems in the past, I thought this also be one.

----------


## arlu1201

Are you able to access on your own now or are you accessing from a different location?

----------


## oeldere

Since my post in #1 i'm be able to get contact to the forum on a normal way.

But Yesterday and Today this forum was not available for me.

----------


## Mordred

Knock on wood, I've had no issues lately other than some slow page loads here and there.

----------


## oeldere

@Mordred

I don't have wood, just plastic (and that's why it's going wrong)   :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

@ oeldere, perhaps paper would (oh the pun) be a suitable replacement?

----------


## oeldere

@Mordred

I hope that will work for me (there is paper in the neighbourhood).  :Smilie:

----------

